# Husband Left Me - In Depression



## annie19 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi

I am Annie from India. My husband and I had a spat and he has left me and my 1 year old child. My in-laws are behind all this as they don't like me and want to get rid of me. I tried all things to keep our relationship going and also tried to be nice and friendly with my in-laws. But these things are happening beyond me. 

I am very depressed right now. I feel very alone and also scared about the future of my baby and me. I feel very weak. He did not call me still and I am feeling very hurt and insecure. Should I call him and go after him? I am confused. Can someone advise me on what to do. I would be very grateful.

Thank u
Annie


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Annie, I also wish you weren’t in this situation. 

Don’t go after him. It will make you look weak and needy. Read the 180. You can just Google it. It is a set of strategies which will help you not only to deal with the situation, but to become a stronger person, able to handle whatever happens with your marriage. 

Is he providing financial support?


----------

